# Bargain 12 Gauge Autoloaders?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have owned a Remington 870 since I was 12 (thats 12 years). I have put that gun through everything; submerging it in water, shooting it in -15 weather, 100+ degree dove hunts, stipped the threads in the choke tube area, beat dogs with it (back in the day), snow storms, rainstorms, and so on and so on. It still keeps on working but I am looking to up-grade to a nicer 12 gauge. 
I have been talking to some of my close friends on here over PMs but I was wondering what all of ya'll think. I am a newlywed with a budget so a SBE II or Beretta are out of the picture...
What would you guys choose out of the Franchis, Stoeger M 2000, or a Remington 11-87. I will be doing all types of wing-shooting with it. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bargain Autoloaders?*

I have an 11-87, and LOVE it. You can't go wrong with remington as you know with your 870. I would be hard pressed to by anything else. I've had mine since 91. Used it as on oar, in water mud, dust you name it. Only had a handful of jams, and they were because of old hand loads.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Bargain Autoloaders?*

Personally I would go with the Franchi. its very similair to the SBE, being inertia driven and everything, except it doesnt take 3 1/2 inch shells. I have always had really good luck with 870's also, but have flirted with the thought of a semiauto. but I cant justify it becuase I shoot so well with the 870 and its hard to buy something 450-650 that ya dont really need if the 870 works well.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Bargain Autoloaders?*

Thank you both for the responces. Gee- You sound just like my wife! haha Anyone else?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

your wife wont justify you buying it because you shoot so well with your 870?????????
wow, either you have her trained real well, or she hasnt seen you shoot :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The money I ment. I ended up with a sweet remington 11-87. 460 was all it cost me, bring on the ducks!!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Bargain Autoloaders?*



Nor-tah said:


> Thank you both for the responces. Gee- You sound just like my wife! haha Anyone else?


maybe I am your wife.. -)O(-

ETA- where'd ya pick up the new 11-87? sounds like a good deal


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

KSL. I took it out last night and shot low brass at doves. It is crisp and nice! There is a Stoger model 2000 on there right now that is also a good deal. Check it out!


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

My buddy shots that Stoger m2000 good gun a lot like the SBE but for me it will be from now on gold!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

stick with the remington....look at what your old one did for you; but no semi auto will take that kind of abuse....


----------

